# Help!! My Black Molly



## Julianashepp (Nov 16, 2014)

My black molly has always been different. She swims weird. She now on top of that has what looks to be a white slime patch. Its not raised. It looks more to be coating her. Please help me! I have only had her for a couple weeks. She east lots and readily. No real behavioral changes other than strange swimming (which has always been the case for her). She is in a ten gallon with 2 other mollies and 4 guppies who are all in great health. I put in melafix this morning and then it seemed to get worse so I quarantined her and added aquarium salt. I have attached a link to a video. 

Sick Black Molly: Sick Black Molly - YouTube


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Between the "funny swimming",clamped fins and curved back I'll just say columnaris.
Very diffacult to cure/treat I would watch all your other fish very closely.Threre are at least 4 varieties of columnaris .Your molly looks like my swordtails did when I think they were infected(months).


----------

